# Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger - Gewinnspiel zum 200-jährigen Jubliäum der Grimm-Märchen [Anzeige]



## MaxFalkenstern (20. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger - Gewinnspiel zum 200-jährigen Jubliäum der Grimm-Märchen [Anzeige]* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger - Gewinnspiel zum 200-jährigen Jubliäum der Grimm-Märchen [Anzeige]


----------



## behemoth65 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hans im Glück^^


----------



## gericco (20. Dezember 2012)

Von dem Fischer und seiner Frau


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (20. Dezember 2012)

die bremer stadtmusikanten


----------



## HK-51 (20. Dezember 2012)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## Xermon (20. Dezember 2012)

Aschenputtel


----------



## semele (20. Dezember 2012)

Dornröschen


----------



## NixPro (20. Dezember 2012)

König Drosselbart


----------



## Amanon (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Eisenhans


----------



## Slappy555 (20. Dezember 2012)

Rotkäppchen


----------



## Blade_1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Valarius (20. Dezember 2012)

Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## BlackBetty466 (20. Dezember 2012)

Rapunzel


----------



## CooleKarotte (20. Dezember 2012)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## Meister879 (20. Dezember 2012)

Schneewittchen


----------



## wuemme (20. Dezember 2012)

Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## Cycres (20. Dezember 2012)

Märchen von einem der auszog das fürchten zu lernen


----------



## TheSoXX (20. Dezember 2012)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## oku1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Rotkäppchen


----------



## darrik (20. Dezember 2012)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## TheGenie (20. Dezember 2012)

Die sechs Schwäne


----------



## PhelanH (20. Dezember 2012)

Aschenputtel


----------



## Artanis1978 (20. Dezember 2012)

Schneeweißchen und Rosenrot


----------



## sysprog (20. Dezember 2012)

Rapunzel


----------



## ElDefunes (20. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## kirasa (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Hase und der Igel (Brüdern Grimm, 5. Auflage)


----------



## T0mi (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Hase und der Igel


----------



## School10 (20. Dezember 2012)

Die Sterntaler


----------



## Lulu345 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel
Ich war früher in einer Theatergruppe und konnte das Märchen einmal aufführen.
Bis heute gefällt mir es noch! 
Ich bin gespannt auf den Film!


----------



## Marquis-von-Posa (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Krautesel


----------



## dreamalittle (20. Dezember 2012)

Rapunzel


----------



## Steppenfuha (20. Dezember 2012)

Die sieben Raben


----------



## Michotte (20. Dezember 2012)

Der goldene Schlüssel. Eine tolle Geschichte, die zum Nachdenken anregt!


----------



## Soth1977 (20. Dezember 2012)

Schneeweißchen und Rosenrot


----------



## 6zeus6 (20. Dezember 2012)

Die Kuh mit den sieben Färsen.


----------



## Theobald93 (20. Dezember 2012)

Rotkäppchen


----------



## Smuggler (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Meisterdieb!
Hat mir die Omi mal vorgelesen


----------



## ZEUS662 (20. Dezember 2012)

Frau Holle


----------



## Thor256 (20. Dezember 2012)

Rotkäppchen


----------



## RichardLancelot (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren


----------



## ibba (20. Dezember 2012)

Von einem, der auszog, das Fürchten zu lernen.


----------



## Lexi (20. Dezember 2012)

Ironischer Weise : Hänsel und Gretel

Wenn auch weniger wegen der Geschichte an sich sondern wegen Otto der das ganze mal herrlichst veräppelt hat


----------



## Ralle0710 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Pabbblo (20. Dezember 2012)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## Thygor91 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## n47380 (20. Dezember 2012)

Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (20. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Schlapp (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ja für den Klassiker: Die Sterntaler


----------



## DaHias86 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## sirius82 (20. Dezember 2012)

Einer der Klassiker, aber definitiv eines der schönsten Märchen: Schneewittchen!


----------



## Briareos (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich schliesse mich Enisra an: Die Sterntaler ... wunderschönes Märchen, viel zu wenig verfilmt.^^


----------



## MP16 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hmm Rumpelstilzchen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## spike00 (20. Dezember 2012)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein....abenteuerlich, kindgerecht und amüsant ; )


----------



## Stalker181 (20. Dezember 2012)

Für mich ganz eindeutig Schneewittchen. Eines der ersten Märchen das ich von den Gebrüder Grimm gehört habe. ^^


----------



## sunny69 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich steh auf Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## Yoshio (20. Dezember 2012)

Meines ist wohl "Der treue Johannes". Ist aber echt schwierig bei den vielen schönen Märchen!


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (20. Dezember 2012)

Eher unbekannt...Der Gevatter Tod


----------



## pol85 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Krampfkeks (20. Dezember 2012)

Die Phuka


----------



## shadowdancer (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Bauer und der Teufel


----------



## Kamano (20. Dezember 2012)

Frau Holle !


----------



## Hotshot2222 (20. Dezember 2012)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## Son (20. Dezember 2012)

Einer meiner Favoriten ist:

     "Vom Fischer und seiner Frau"

Märchenhafte Grüße ...


----------



## Elenos (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Bremer Stadtmusikanten.


----------



## Andy22-7 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hans im Glück.
Man sollte auf seine Sachen gut acht geben und lieber vorher noch einmal nachdenken, bevor man etwas kauft (tauscht).


----------



## veryblue (21. Dezember 2012)

Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## MichaelG (21. Dezember 2012)

Mein Favorit wurde schon genannt.  Hans im Glück.


----------



## OleWanKenobi (21. Dezember 2012)

Meine liebstes Märchen ist "Frau Holle"


----------



## Aerothor (21. Dezember 2012)

Rotkäppchen. Klassiker.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ganz klar: Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## Oliver667 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel... 2D


----------



## firevegeta (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde "Die Wassernixe" ganz toll


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (21. Dezember 2012)

Rumpelstilzchen

Der Klassiker


----------



## Oximoron12345 (21. Dezember 2012)

rumpelstilzchen


----------



## K-on-road1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Tischlein deck dich.
War immer cool, wie die dumme Ziege die Leute verarscht hat und am Ende rausgeflogen ist.


----------



## statistiker44 (21. Dezember 2012)

Der Wolf und die sieben jungen Geißlein


----------



## dogbert (21. Dezember 2012)

Vom Fischer und seiner Frau


----------



## PaulNewman (21. Dezember 2012)

Der Froschkönig oder der eiserne Heinrich


----------



## Feynmann (21. Dezember 2012)

Die drei Federn


----------



## Stubbikiller (21. Dezember 2012)

Der treue Johannes


----------



## zeddikus (21. Dezember 2012)

Der singende Knochen


----------



## freshman72 (22. Dezember 2012)

Der Gevatter Tod


----------



## xStarkadx (22. Dezember 2012)

Hans im Glück


----------



## ismirschlecht (22. Dezember 2012)

Von einem, der auszog, das Fürchten zu lernen


----------



## DmdKt (22. Dezember 2012)

Der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren


----------



## punkt95 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hans im Glück


----------



## K3ymast3r (22. Dezember 2012)

Schneewittchen


----------



## Ranzmich (22. Dezember 2012)

Schneewittchen


----------



## weisic (22. Dezember 2012)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## jonnis (22. Dezember 2012)

Rapunzel


----------



## janazi (22. Dezember 2012)

Aschenpuddel


----------



## renzus (23. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Desperado (23. Dezember 2012)

Märchen von einem, der auszog, das Fürchten zu lernen


----------



## wwwstampedde (23. Dezember 2012)

Märchen von einem, der auszog, das Fürchten zu lernen


----------



## Swat4 (23. Dezember 2012)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## andyger (23. Dezember 2012)

Der Wolf und die sieben jungen Geißlein


----------



## Pantooh15 (23. Dezember 2012)

Der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren


----------



## Kevin1965 (23. Dezember 2012)

Schneewitchen


----------



## rosalieana (23. Dezember 2012)

rapunzel. kam sogar heute <3


----------



## Mr-Fabulas (24. Dezember 2012)

Rotkäppchen


----------



## Hermine68 (24. Dezember 2012)

Schneewittchen


----------



## FraXerDS3 (24. Dezember 2012)

*Vom Fischer und seiner Frau*


----------



## watuusi (24. Dezember 2012)

Schneewitchen


----------



## deborah2000 (24. Dezember 2012)

Aschenputtel


----------



## torat45 (24. Dezember 2012)

Märchen von einem, der auszog, das Fürchten zu lernen


----------



## sixtyseven (24. Dezember 2012)

Frau Holle


----------



## janazi (25. Dezember 2012)

Aschenpuddel


----------



## Idomeneo (25. Dezember 2012)

Der gestiefelte Kater


----------



## sweetheavenly (25. Dezember 2012)

Dornröschen


----------



## mamule (25. Dezember 2012)

Die Bremer Stadtmusikanten


----------



## IncubusGinu (26. Dezember 2012)

Der gestiefelte Kater


----------



## judit (26. Dezember 2012)

Der gestiefelte Kater


----------



## Doyle92 (27. Dezember 2012)

Der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren


----------



## detbra (27. Dezember 2012)

Rumpelstilzchen​


----------



## ingridb1 (28. Dezember 2012)

Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## herbie2784 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hans im Glück


----------



## GuardianGismo (29. Dezember 2012)

Frau Holle


----------



## DmdKt (30. Dezember 2012)

Der Bärenhäuter


----------



## ouTraGeouS (30. Dezember 2012)

Der Gevatter Tod


----------



## PunKt83 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Joey007 (30. Dezember 2012)

Tischchen deck dich, Goldesel und Knüppel aus dem Sack


----------



## Mixelchen (30. Dezember 2012)

Jorinde und Joringel


----------



## mikol (30. Dezember 2012)

Marienkind


----------



## sixtyseven (30. Dezember 2012)

Frau Holle


----------



## nad1977 (30. Dezember 2012)

Frau Holle


----------



## Harry1968 (30. Dezember 2012)

Die drei Federn


----------



## AlexKL77 (30. Dezember 2012)

Aschenputtel


----------



## tk73 (30. Dezember 2012)

Dornröschen


----------



## emf (31. Dezember 2012)

Aschenputtel


----------



## deppi64 (31. Dezember 2012)

hänsel u gretel,da habe ich mich als kind immer wieder gegruselt.....


----------



## gradan (31. Dezember 2012)

Aschenputtel


----------



## Doomi5 (31. Dezember 2012)

Der gestiefelte Kater


----------



## goldfischlein (31. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Gefuehlsmensch (31. Dezember 2012)

Rotkäppchen


----------



## Reinhard49 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## baerbelzwei (31. Dezember 2012)

Der Arme und der Reiche


----------



## Corley (31. Dezember 2012)

Allerleirauh


----------



## Brunhilde53 (31. Dezember 2012)

Die Gänsemagd


----------



## Anja73 (31. Dezember 2012)

Der Bärenhäuter


----------



## elkeja (31. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## meikeja (31. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## bastianna (31. Dezember 2012)

Rotkäppchen


----------



## Filsi (31. Dezember 2012)

Ganz eindeutig das Rumpelstilzchen .-)


----------



## steven999 (31. Dezember 2012)

Der kleine Muck


----------



## Blausteiner (31. Dezember 2012)

Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## MaxLeDachs (31. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel verliefen sich im Wald.
Es war so finster und auch so bitterkalt.
Sie kam an ein Häuschen von Pfefferkuchen fein:
Wer mag der Herr wohl von diesem Häuschen sein?

*sing*


----------



## DiaoCahn (1. Januar 2013)

Gewinnspiel Märchen : Also mein Lieblings Märschen der grimms ist was mir mein Opa immer vor gelesen hat aber erst als ich 12 war (nicht lustig nehmen ist so wegen denn Titel) Des Teufels rußiger Bruder


----------



## ddragon1 (4. Januar 2013)

mein Favorit war damals immer Rumpelstilzchen  hat mir meine Großmutter oft vorgelesen ^^


----------



## MrWhi7e (4. Januar 2013)

Rotkäppchen


----------



## Richie94 (4. Januar 2013)

ganz klar rumpelstilzchen


----------



## nucki64 (4. Januar 2013)

Mein Lieblingsmärchen ist: Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## technoprog (9. Januar 2013)

Der Gevatter Tod


----------



## punkt95 (9. Januar 2013)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## manuelb92 (21. Januar 2013)

Tischchen deck dich, Goldesel und Knüppel aus dem Sack


----------



## N1cki (25. Januar 2013)

Also ich liebe "Die drei Schwestern" es erinnert mich an meine Oma die es mir früher immer vorlas.


----------



## NaeFju (25. Januar 2013)

Natürlich Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Januar 2013)

Erstaunlich, wie viele Kommentare hier noch eintrudeln, obwohl das Gewinnspiel seit fast einem Monat beendet ist.


----------



## bindumm99 (26. Januar 2013)

Mein lieblings Märchen ist Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## mrseen (10. Februar 2013)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## frosty2000 (13. Februar 2013)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, wie viele Kommentare hier noch eintrudeln, obwohl das Gewinnspiel seit fast einem Monat beendet ist.


 
und vorallem IMMER  noch posten 
also eigentlich kann man das doch mal zusperren, oder?


----------



## Naonia (13. Februar 2013)

Frau Holle


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, dass ihr mal einen Gewinner bekannt geben solltet oder irgendwie vermelden, dass das Gewinnspiel zu Ende ist, sonst posten die Leute noch weiter hier ihre Sachen


----------



## Spuddi86 (20. Februar 2013)

Der große und der kleine Klaus


----------



## Damdieisi (28. Februar 2013)

Rapunzel


----------



## felimori (2. März 2013)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## sebaldi (3. März 2013)

Märchen von einem, der auszog, das Fürchten zu lernen


----------



## Son (3. März 2013)

Das tapfere Schneiderlein


----------



## basti123 (6. März 2013)

Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2013)

Nur noch mal zur Information:
*Berücksichtigt werden alle Kommentare (pro User zählt nur ein Beitrag), die bis 31.12.2012 23:59 Uhr abgegeben werden.*


----------



## boehm22 (8. März 2013)

Die zwei Brüder


----------



## Lunzifer (20. März 2013)

Das Mordschloß


----------



## HARDBASSDROP (26. März 2013)

Der Froschkönig oder der eiserne Heinrich


----------



## BiBolino (30. März 2013)

Hänsel & Gretel


----------



## winni12 (5. April 2013)

Rapunzel


----------



## OldGamer69 (14. April 2013)

Der Herr Gevatter


----------



## crash1133 (13. Mai 2013)

Hans im Glück


----------



## svd (9. Juni 2013)

Der unendliche Geschichtsthread.


----------



## MarcHatke (7. August 2013)

Das Gewinnspiel ist bereits beendet. Danke für eure Teilnahme!

Thread ist hiermit geschlossen.


----------



## Exar-K (7. August 2013)

Grolmori schrieb:


> Das Gewinnspiel ist bereits beendet. Danke für eure Teilnahme!
> 
> Thread ist hiermit geschlossen.


 Hans im Glück


----------

